# Chewie has a strip of fur that's different



## BePrepared (May 16, 2014)

He has a strip of fur down the middle of his back about 4" wide that's black, and slightly wavy. This strip also seems to stand out slightly thicker than anywhere else on his body. The rest of his fur is more sable colored, and straight. 

I don't know if this is just him beginning to get his adult coat (he's 14 weeks old). 

He's also half husky, so perhaps that's part of it


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

It's adult coat coming in. Mine had the wavy back toupee for about three or four months before the rest of his adult coat came in and it slowly straightened out.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

You mean like the white patch on her back. It's normal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

a pic would help


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> the wavy back toupee


:rofl:

that's a good one!

Linus has his back toupee going on now at (nearly) 4 months old. It's really cute.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I've seen this on dogs and it might not go away. One of the dogs is 5 and still has it. The other is over a year. Has soft fur everywhere else but the back has that course wavy hair


ETA both shepherds


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Our rescue has a strip of wavy coarse fur from shoulders to tail. If it's like that I looked it up and it's called a bitch stripe supposedly. It's most often found in females and neutered males from what I read.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

